

How to look for a job at a startup? - yalogin

Are there any sites that startups post to (like linkedin) looking to fill jobs in general? Or do all the important hires happen through word or mouth?
======
skarayan
Recruiters contact me all the time for startup positions in NYC, almost on a
daily basis (no joke). They find me from my profile on LinkedIn.

I would say that it is important to optimize your LinkedIn profile for a
particular type of position and monitor how many people are viewing your
profile and how often you come up in search results.

~~~
yalogin
Great point. My linkedin profile is more or less empty. I do get calls from
recruiters but not that many. I did not know about the statistics about people
viewing the profile till now.

------
Khao
You could take a loot at the Who is hiring thread here on HN, most if not all
of them are for startups and some are even into remote work.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2719028>

